# What to use to rinse off mario badescu drying lotion in the morning.



## Death4Left (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi yesterday I just bought a mario badescu drying lotion, it seems that it works great I love it, but when I woke up I tryed to rinse it off with water, but it didnt work, could someone tell me what to use to rinse it off... please.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 6, 2011)

I just wash it off with cleanser.  Does it not come off with cleanser?


----------



## Death4Left (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I just tryed to wash it off with wather. Can I ask what cleanser are u using?


----------



## divadoll (Jul 7, 2011)

Its a Korean face wash but I've tried others and it worked as well.  Maybe you can try a little olive oil to work it loose.


----------



## Death4Left (Jul 8, 2011)

oh ok thank you very much , you really helped me, I will try tommorow morning then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Death4Left (Jul 8, 2011)

Em and how should I use it? In the morning , should i just first wash my face with water let it dry and then put olive oil on and then wash it again?


----------



## divadoll (Jul 8, 2011)

Just put some olive oil on a cotton ball or pad and then use rub it on that spot.  Wash as you would normally after.  No point in washing twice.


----------



## Death4Left (Jul 9, 2011)

oh ok thank you very much , gonna try today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Belle de Jour (Aug 30, 2011)

Dear *Death4Left*,

I had not heard of *Mario Badescu *before reading your thread.  I went to their website and they sell three different cleansers - Acne Facial Cleanser, Glycolic Foaming Cleanser and Citrus Body Cleanser - you could always try one of these they cost between $10 - $15.  I have been using the *Clarins *Water Comfort One-Step Cleanser Peach for normal or dry skin, I love it I will buy it again when my bottle is done.


----------

